# To the wolves my website goes...



## hatefly (May 3, 2012)

So, I figured it would be fun to throw my website out here (to the wolves) and see what you all think. I have seen a ton of the comments here and most have been pretty harsh, so yes, I'm expective it. (tact goes a long way however) 

In any case, here it is: www.DOEPhotog.com let me know! 

----

A couple things I am aware of and am in the process of changing:

- I would like a larger image frame, working on it but it's a PITA to get it right  
- Homepage for some reason (video section) just kinda died, not sure why. Prob going to replace it in a couple days.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 3, 2012)

Just as a heads up... And this may totally just be me... When I see "DOE" I think of "Depending on experience." So I can't help but read your website as "Depending on experience, photography."


----------



## SCraig (May 3, 2012)

I think Department of Energy ....


----------



## hatefly (May 4, 2012)

lol thanks guys. Haven't heard the depending on experiance one before, and here I thought I heard them all!  Honestly though, I have heard a TON of them about my name. I think it's a good thing though if you think abotu it. Anything that helps people remember me...


----------



## Josh220 (May 4, 2012)

The overall layout is pretty good; however, I would ditch the gear page, especially since some people judge a persons success level by their gear and most of the listed items are kit-level gear.


----------

